# Can anyone guess this wood.



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

It came off a pallet from china. The guy I got it from thinks it's mahogany sapwood or some type of teak. I was also thinking ipe or cumaru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2017)

Matt, you need to take a minute, read our rules and do an Intro post. Tell us about yourself and what you do! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome and im sure someone will help you with id of the wood but first like tony said stop on out into the intro/rules section.


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

ipe and teak are out (this wood is way too grainy to be either one)

African mahogany is a possibility but I need a decent end grain to tell more.

Cumaru is also a possibility. What's the density?


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> ipe and teak are out (this wood is way too grainy to be either one)
> 
> African mahogany is a possibility but I need a decent end grain to tell more.
> 
> Cumaru is also a possibility. What's the density?



Not sure of the density. What a good way to find it.


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

bugeater281 said:


> Not sure of the density. What a good way to find it.


measure the size of the board and the weight. If you don't know how to do the calculation (and if you are into wood at all, if you don't know how you should figure it out) post it here and I'll do the calc.


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

The density is around 48.4 lbs/ft^3


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

Best I could get of the endgrain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't wish to be rude, but that's useless. Even a half way sharp circular saw should do better than that.


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

bugeater281 said:


> The density is around 48.4 lbs/ft^3


Definitely heavy for mahogany, probably too heavy. I really need to see the end grain. Take a look at my wood ID site if you don't understand what I mean. I don't expect you to get the kind of sharpness I get at 1200 grit but you've got to do WAY better than what you've done so far.


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sorry my son just went to bed so I hit it with some 120 grit.


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

Definitely better and clearly rules out mahogany (because of the obvious confluent parenchyma). I'm done for tonight but will look again tomorrow and perhaps you can get it a bit better. Saying it's not mahogany is a lot easier than saying what it IS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 10, 2017)

Took some photos with the old ladies phone. Way better quality


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2017)

Looks slightly like a peculiar form of afrormosia that, by coincidence, I'm in the midst of investigating because its pores are much bigger (like your wood) than normal afrormosia pores. The grainy face grain is consistent with afrormosia as is the color and the density. Still, I'm dubious about this being the ID but I can't seem to find anything else it looks like at the moment. I'll look again tomorrow.

Take a look at my afrormosia page and scan for the piece with the text "The end grain characteristics on this are different" and see what you think.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 15, 2017)

phinds said:


> Looks slightly like a peculiar form of afrormosia that, by coincidence, I'm in the midst of investigating because its pores are much bigger (like your wood) than normal afrormosia pores. The grainy face grain is consistent with afrormosia as is the color and the density. Still, I'm dubious about this being the ID but I can't seem to find anything else it looks like at the moment. I'll look again tomorrow.
> 
> Take a look at my afrormosia page and scan for the piece with the text "The end grain characteristics on this are different" and see what you think.


Did you look at the Cassia group?


----------



## phinds (Nov 15, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Did you look at the Cassia group?


No. I consider the confluence to be much too broken up to look like Cassia spp.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2017)

In appearance it looks like an Afromosa board that I have


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 16, 2017)

bugeater281 said:


> It came off a pallet from china. The guy I got it from thinks it's mahogany sapwood or some type of teak. I was also thinking ipe or cumaru.View attachment 136923View attachment 136924 View attachment 136925View attachment 136926


Matthew, in the future it would be helpful to post a picture of the IPPC pallet stamp. It confirms the pallet origination and influences our search by narrowing possibilities. You state China, then mention South American woods. Both are normally heavier than you have. The Chinese use a lot of plantation trees for pallet wood but also import much. I had mentioned Cassia since it looks much like 'Golden-shower tree' and 'Pheasant-wood', but your later pictures rule them out showing clear rays. Also thought of the 'Andira' genus but they are Western Hemisphere. Then thought of several 'Termanalia' species, but your weight discounts them.

Your Friday night pictures, last one of the 9:32PM post, are they silicates in the pore vessels or gum deposits. If gum, that opens another door...


----------

